# Signature line limit



## goodsax (Aug 17, 2003)

Each time I attempt to edit my signature a message comes up indicating the limit on signature lines is 3, yet I see signatures of several SOTW members exceeding that limit by twice that much, and more.

How do some members get more than 3 lines for their signature, while others, like me, are forced to adhere to the limit?

Thanks,

Rob "goodsax" Fleming


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I think the limit on signature lines is fairly new. 
Maybe if you sent a PM to one of the Mods/Admins they could answer your question.


----------



## goodsax (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks for the good suggestion. 
I thought mods/admins would be monitoring this forum. 
Otherwise, what good is it?


----------



## Bill Mecca (Feb 2, 2003)

I believe those that are more than 3 lines(like mine) were in place before we upgraded to the latest version and are thus "grandfathered" If I went to edit mine I too would be limited to 3 lines.


----------



## goodsax (Aug 17, 2003)

Thank you, Bill. I guess I should have left mine in place.


----------



## NissanVintageSax (Jun 24, 2004)

Same thing happened to me, but I HAD to update my profile. I have different saxes thann my profile started out with! Just gets more challenging listing them! Would like to list my wife's clarinets too, but there isn't enough room!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Signature line limit and "My Equipment" in Profile*



goodsax said:


> Each time I attempt to edit my signature a message comes up indicating the limit on signature lines is 3, yet I see signatures of several SOTW members exceeding that limit by twice that much, and more.
> 
> How do some members get more than 3 lines for their signature, while others, like me, are forced to adhere to the limit?


Those lines were there before the change occured.


goodsax said:


> Thanks for the good suggestion.
> I thought mods/admins would be monitoring this forum.
> Otherwise, what good is it?


This is good for monitoring.


goodsax said:


> Thank you, Bill. I guess I should have left mine in place.


You do not have ti list your saxes in signature. Go to edit your profile, there is a section for "My Equipment".


----------



## NissanVintageSax (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanx Harri. I guess some of us (me included) are still learning the features of this forum  .


----------



## goodsax (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Signature line limit and "My Equipment" in Profile*



Harri Rautiainen said:


> You do not have ti list your saxes in signature. Go to edit your profile, there is a section for "My Equipment".


This is true. Which sort of begs the question, why do so many veteran SOTW members list their instruments in their signature? Could it be that signatures are visible in every post, to those opting to view signatures, and profiles are not?

Maybe I have it wrong, but I find signatures with equipment listings interesting and easy to view compared to member profiles that are off the beaten path of thread viewing. I mean, member profiles don't automatically appear at the end of each posting as do signatures, correct?

That said, I'm sure you must have a practical reason for the restriction so I'll let it go at that. I just wanted to know why the differences in signatures and that question was answered by pointing out the "grandfather" clause.

Thank you.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Signature line limit and "My Equipment" in Profile*



goodsax said:


> Which sort of begs the question, why do so many veteran SOTW members list their instruments in their signature?


There was a time when many more posted their inventory - and then many of us realized that it is a shopping list for a rip off.

Which begs the question: Why do so many SotWers ("veterans" and newbies, alike) feel compelled to list their equipment?


----------



## RueRiposte (Mar 25, 2009)

Huge signatures are a pet peeve of mine. I hate when I scroll more past signatures than content...


----------



## goodsax (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Signature line limit and "My Equipment" in Profile*



Dr G said:


> goodsax said:
> 
> 
> > Which sort of begs the question, why do so many veteran SOTW members list their instruments in their signature?
> ...


Sarcasm doesn't suit you, Dr. G. I'm disappointed. However, I respect your need to support the forum's policies in whatever manner you choose to do so.

I don't understand how posting my list of saxes sets me up for a rip off. Have you ever tried doing a search for your real name on Google? It's mind boggling how much of your personal information is exposed without you being aware of it. A list of saxes on a sax players' forum is, or should be, the least of one's worries about being ripped off.


----------

